# Some Livebearing Questions..



## RazzleDazzle30 (Jun 6, 2011)

How should platy & molly fry be kept after birth? I do not want to keep them in the same tank with the adults since tank dividers fail & breeding nets are temporary. How many gallons would allow 10-20 fry survive until they can be released with the adults? What temp should the fry water be kept at? I do not currently have any babies but I do want to be ready for them in the future.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

A half filled 10 gallon kept at 75-80 degrees would be perfect for them. Actually, I have a 10 gallon holding about 80 fry right now, and they're happy as clams. Just make sure you do at least a 75% water change weekly.
Crushed up flakes/bloodworms are a good food for them too. Happy fry keeping!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Why half filled? Fry can swim to the top of a 10 gallon. 10g tank is what I use. I leave the mother in the tank, but I cover the bottom with breeders grass. I usually will get 10 to 15 survivors each spawn


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> Why half filled? Fry can swim to the top of a 10 gallon. 10g tank is what I use. I leave the mother in the tank, but I cover the bottom with breeders grass. I usually will get 10 to 15 survivors each spawn


I do half filled because they expend less energy. More energy towards growing is put forth. (At least, this is what I've gathered by reading various articles and talking with breeders)


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

My endler fry have no trouble growing in a filled 29.


----------

